# It became a Pot Pourri bowl



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

When I placed this Pine blank into the lathe, I had no idea what to attempt to turn it into, it just evolved as I've heard happens often with experienced turners. I'm sure that experienced members would have used far fewer tools, but I'm still very much a learner. I used dye for the first time other than on a few pens and I did this rather than use red gloss paint so that the grain shows through, which isn't obvious because of reflections in the final photograph.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry that is a beautiful piece. I do like the color. I wouldn't worry about how many tools Harry as long as the job done is to your satisfaction. Fine job Harry.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job, Harry.

It is what you end up with that counts, not what you started with.............


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Excellent job, Harry. That is one beautiful bowl. I just can't imagine how your skills could get much better than they already are. Technique isn't the question it's the final results that counts.


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

Beautiful work Harry!
I can't imagine how many times I've started out making one project and had it evolve into a completely different vision..... usually a warm bright light in the fire pit!


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

Harry,

Once again you have produced a super looking project with wonderful picture documention.

RAy H


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Good one Harry...the mystery is unfolding, take NO notice of the email...........AL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Nice job bud (mate)

======



harrysin said:


> When I placed this Pine blank into the lathe, I had no idea what to attempt to turn it into, it just evolved as I've heard happens often with experienced turners. I'm sure that experienced members would have used far fewer tools, but I'm still very much a learner. I used dye for the first time other than on a few pens and I did this rather than use red gloss paint so that the grain shows through, which isn't obvious because of reflections in the final photograph.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Atta boy Harry. With all the turning experience you are getting now, you are really going to be good at it when you get 'OLD'!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone I really do appreciate your kind remarks. The reason that I claim, quite honestly, to be a complete beginner at turning is that unlike turners the likes of Bernie and Maurice who know exactly what will happen when a chisel touches the rotating wood, I try to will the desired result!


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

You did a great job Harry but even when you know what you want to make, it doesn't always work out that way and plans have to change. You get a catch, You find a knot or crack or flaw in the wood and most times you wind up with something better than you planned.
This bowl looks like expert quality to me!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you so much Maurice, I really do appreciate your opinion. Are you still active on the lathe?


----------

